# 2012 Chevy Cruze Fuel Economy Upped to 38-MPG, Matching Ford Focus



## robertbick (Jan 1, 2011)

And what did they change to achieve that 38MPG's??? I think most folks here can't achieve 36MPG.


----------



## SilverCruzer (Nov 30, 2010)

robertbick said:


> And what did they change to achieve that 38MPG's??? I think most folks here can't achieve 36MPG.


 My guess is a taller top gear, one that does lower RPM's at 70 mph.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...time to go searching for the "specs" that'll _"...tell the tale..."_


----------



## Big Tom (Mar 8, 2011)

Hope we can retrofit for fuel milage.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...would be better if it only required a reprogramming!!!


----------



## GM_6T40_Trans_Engineer (Feb 26, 2011)

robertbick said:


> And what did they change to achieve that 38MPG's??? I think most folks here can't achieve 36MPG.


 
Improved powertrain efficiency.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

GM_6T40_Trans_Engineer said:


> Improved *powertrain efficiency*.


...reduced "*pass-thru*" losses.


----------



## cruze 2011 (Oct 20, 2010)

so is this something that could be done to our cars ?? because iam getting tired of my cars trans jerking between gears and harsh downshifts


----------



## RS LTZ (Jan 5, 2011)

cruze 2011 said:


> so is this something that could be done to our cars ?? because iam getting tired of my cars trans jerking between gears and harsh downshifts



That will smooth out over time. It took about 2500 miles or so on mine to get where it's barley noticeable. It's just the transmissions learning stage, for some reason it's a lot longer on the Cruze than most other new cars.

Just be patient and drive normally, it'll work itself out.


----------



## Cruzzer (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## RS LTZ (Jan 5, 2011)

Cruzzer said:


> YouTube - 2011 Chevrolet Cruze vs 2012 Ford Focus - Comparison



I disagree with them wholeheartedly on nearly everything. I like the exterior and interior much better. I looked that the Focus and thought it was the bland one to be honest other than it's infotainment system (which is actually pretty slick), and I'm 23, so I'd be part of that so called "younger generation". I like the wheels on the focus, but their just plain Jane fivers. The LTZ wheels have a little more to them that sets up the car right IMO.

Although I do agree with them on the RS Spoiler, it doesn't do a whole lot for me, but it's better than nothing in my eyes.

Also, some of their facts were wrong. The Chrome handles are part of the LTZ package, not RS.


----------



## cruze 2011 (Oct 20, 2010)

i have 7500 miles on my car how much longer do i need to WAIT????


----------



## Jewel Red 5 (Feb 5, 2011)

Just another set of ford fans reviewing the cruze beating up the cruze and Chevy they forgot to tell you about all the bells and whistles and the advancements the cruze has only 1.4 motor, very quite interior, leather heated seats, remote start, 250 watt 9 speaker pioneer sound and a auto trans that adapts to the way you drive, here is only a few, but it was easily overlooked, I bet anything they both drive or owen  fords.


----------



## Cruzemeister (Mar 22, 2011)

cruze 2011 said:


> i have 7500 miles on my car how much longer do i need to WAIT????


 I assume you're asking about the trans shifting smoothing out? Mine started behaving at about 800 miles. I have 1400 on now and I would have to say it's the way a 6 speed auto should be. Will it ever be a smooth seemless old fashioned non "clutch feeling" tranny? No. I was in total shock and alarm filled with buyers remorse for the first 700 miles because dealer never explained the learning tranny's to me. Now I understand, and it smoothed out to my satisfaction. You will still feel the shifts - moreso the odd downshift, depending on rpm and road angle, but there you have it. If your VIN# dosen't call for an update or reflash or whatever it's called, you're not supposed to fool with it. In some cases it's been known to just mess things up. 
To me, at this mileage, it feels like an onboard gremlin doing a good job at manual clutch shifting. A very good job. How else could you have 6 different actual gears shifting for the benefit of mileage and controll? Yeah.... please don't bring on the usual brand name examples.... that's why the various companies have tried CVT. You want smooth? Get one. 
My wife's Lancer has CVT and is smooth. Disconcerting because you expect to feel shifting - but smooth. Given a choice, I'll take my Cruze. If I had big bucks, I'd have a C6 with automatic/paddle option. I'm sure you feel those shifts too.


----------



## BucaMan (Mar 22, 2011)

AutoGuide.com said:


> ...and only the 6-speed manual model (of which approximately six will be sold) gets the 42-mpg mark....


passive-agressive much? 

(BTW, I think it is selling fine, thank you)


----------



## Cruzemeister (Mar 22, 2011)

Oh, and while we're talking 2012 Focus... saw the hatch version at a dealer. Barf - o. Crap styling. Looks like a Caliber mated with a Mazda (you pick model- all the same) and the Focus was born.


----------



## windsmith (Apr 19, 2011)

Here is my story. First off I have been a die hard Ford fan since birth. I have a 2002 Mercury Sable and a 2002 Ford Escort Zx2. I no longer need two vehicles and have been waiting for a vehicle that gives me all the amenities of my Sable and fuel economy of my Escort Zx2. The 2012 Ford Focus and 2011 Chevy Cruze met my criteria. I waited patiently for the 2012 Ford Focus to come out, and test drove many Chevy Cruze's in the meantime. Last weekend was the second time I was able to test drive the new 2012 Ford Focus. I had very high expectations that the 2012 Ford Focus would be the car for me. I was extremely disappointed in the 2012 Ford Focus. The interior noise was way to loud compared to the Chevy Cruze. The interior was cheap and the buttons felt terrible. The steering wheel position blocked the center digital display and I could not find a seating position that felt comfortable. The front leg room was way better in the Cruze. I did like the exterior styling of the Ford Focus sedan as compared to the Chevy Cruse but that is about it. I left the Ford dealership with such disapointment that I went to the nearest Chevy dealership and bought a brand new Chevy Cruse Eco. The things I liked about the Chevy Cruze over the Ford Focus was the interior noise is almost non existent as compared to the Focus. The interior display is much easier to read and was simpler to operate then the Focus. I had no problems finding a comfortable position in the Chevy Cruze and never did find a comfortable position in the Ford Focus. Both vehicles performed about the same on the road but I would have to say that the Chevy Cruze felt better in city driving. I pick up my new Chevy Cruze next week and have been enjoying the Chevy Cruze that the dealership is letting me drive while they pick mine up. I am sorry Ford but you lost a Ford fan to the Chevy Cruze. Next time make a better car.


----------



## robertbick (Jan 1, 2011)

windsmith said:


> Here is my story. First off I have been a die hard Ford fan since birth. I have a 2002 Mercury Sable and a 2002 Ford Escort Zx2. I no longer need two vehicles and have been waiting for a vehicle that gives me all the amenities of my Sable and fuel economy of my Escort Zx2. The 2012 Ford Focus and 2011 Chevy Cruze met my criteria. I waited patiently for the 2012 Ford Focus to come out, and test drove many Chevy Cruze's in the meantime. Last weekend was the second time I was able to test drive the new 2012 Ford Focus. I had very high expectations that the 2012 Ford Focus would be the car for me. I was extremely disappointed in the 2012 Ford Focus. The interior noise was way to loud compared to the Chevy Cruze. The interior was cheap and the buttons felt terrible. The steering wheel position blocked the center digital display and I could not find a seating position that felt comfortable. The front leg room was way better in the Cruze. I did like the exterior styling of the Ford Focus sedan as compared to the Chevy Cruse but that is about it. I left the Ford dealership with such disapointment that I went to the nearest Chevy dealership and bought a brand new Chevy Cruse Eco. The things I liked about the Chevy Cruze over the Ford Focus was the interior noise is almost non existent as compared to the Focus. The interior display is much easier to read and was simpler to operate then the Focus. I had no problems finding a comfortable position in the Chevy Cruze and never did find a comfortable position in the Ford Focus. Both vehicles performed about the same on the road but I would have to say that the Chevy Cruze felt better in city driving. I pick up my new Chevy Cruze next week and have been enjoying the Chevy Cruze that the dealership is letting me drive while they pick mine up. I am sorry Ford but you lost a Ford fan to the Chevy Cruze. Next time make a better car.


Very good to hear! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

That review video is a crock of...... Yeah, the LTZ first of all is a just plain better looking car. Exterior with RS makes the focus look silly, I get compliments on it everywhere I go. The interior of an LTZ to a focus is just no comparison at all! Drivability and ride quality is just better. The Focus looked really girly to me... these two cars aren't even on the same wavelength (okay maybe in fuel economy but that's it).

I wonder how much Ford was paying these guys because they were not even subtle in their bias -_-.


----------



## Macman (May 4, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...would be better if it only required a reprogramming!!!


my thoughts exactly. I have the 2lt and have yet to consistently(for more than 1 trip) hit 36 mpg or more.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...unfortunately, it (milage increase) was accomplished by reducing the axle-ratio from original *3.87:1* down by 9% to *3.53:1.*


----------



## sheleb1 (Sep 16, 2011)

I wasn’t aware that the transmission has a “learning stage”. Lately I’ve developed the habit of shifting into Neutral with my auto trans, in certain situations, so that the car will coast (instead of slowing down abruptly due to the trans downshifting automatically). Now I’m wondering if this is a good practice (odometer reads about 3,100km./1,900mi). Would anyone know?


----------



## TSURacing (Jan 1, 2011)

sheleb1 said:


> I wasn’t aware that the transmission has a “learning stage”. Lately I’ve developed the habit of shifting into Neutral with my auto trans, in certain situations, so that the car will coast (instead of slowing down abruptly due to the trans downshifting automatically). Now I’m wondering if this is a good practice (odometer reads about 3,100km./1,900mi). Would anyone know?


 
The downshift will definitely smooth out. However, due to the fuel cut-off feature that saves gas during decelleration, it still tends to be more noticable that the old style auto that were completely seamless on downshift.


----------



## sheleb1 (Sep 16, 2011)

Thanks,
So no problem with shifting to Neutral to coast? (In other words, this practice won't confuse the transmission's "learning curve"?)


----------



## feh (May 29, 2011)

sheleb1 said:


> Thanks,
> So no problem with shifting to Neutral to coast? (In other words, this practice won't confuse the transmission's "learning curve"?)


Shifting to neutral and back into drive will cause unnecessary wear on tranny parts. It's not a good idea.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Doing that could damage some of the electronics. Knowing GM's older electronic transmissions, they didn't like anything but being put into D when moving. Damaging the pressure control solenoids is an expensive repair.


----------



## montgom626 (Jan 16, 2011)

RS LTZ said:


> I disagree with them wholeheartedly on nearly everything. .


The Focus is too small if you are > 6 feet. And the MyFord touch is a nightmare. Cruze is much nicer imo


----------



## montgom626 (Jan 16, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...unfortunately, it (milage increase) was accomplished by reducing the axle-ratio from original *3.87:1* down by 9% to *3.53:1.*


So all 2012 automatics have the new axle-ratio?


----------



## montgom626 (Jan 16, 2011)

windsmith said:


> I was extremely disappointed in the 2012 Ford Focus. The interior noise was way to loud compared to the Chevy Cruze. The interior was cheap and the buttons felt terrible. The steering wheel position blocked the center digital display and I could not find a seating position that felt comfortable. The front leg room was way better in the Cruze.


I agree 100% I wanted to like the Focus. Too noisy and not enough leg room. I will give Ford another year to fix the MyFord and see if it makes a difference.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

montgom626 said:


> So all 2012 automatics have the new axle-ratio?


...*standard* on LTZ and Fleet cars, *optional* on 1LT, 2LT and Eco models:


*Axle*,* 3.53 *final drive ratio
1 - Included and only available with (MH8) 6-speed automatic transmission.
--
S
A[SUP]1[/SUP]
A[SUP]1[/SUP]
S
A[SUP]1[/SUP]


...where (from left to right):

-- = *1LS* = Not Available
_S = *1FL* = Standard for MH8 fleet cars
A1 = *1LT* = Available MH8
A1 = *2LT* = Available MH8
_S = *LTZ* = Standard MH8
A1 = *Eco* = Available MH8

...RPO-code *FXH* is the *3.53:1* axle ratio.

...more info here: http://eogld.ecomm.gm.com/NASApp/do...egionID=1&divisionID=3&vehicleID=11503&type=0


----------



## montgom626 (Jan 16, 2011)

Great links and thank you for the answer.


----------



## Disbeliever (Dec 31, 2010)

robertbick said:


> And what did they change to achieve that 38MPG's??? I think most folks here can't achieve 36MPG.




All fuel figures are false in my experience, I only get 27.8 mpg from my 2litre diesel Cruze auto in the UK using Shell V power Diesel however fuel display shows up to44 mpg I shall not be buying another Cruze. Chev UK marketing is hopeless, Cruze does not have DRL, tyre pressure monitor, powered foldaway door mirrors. Very poor resale value and not liked by UK media especially leading consumer magazine WHICH ? Cruze available with huge discounts £3200 off current models.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Drove around a track at a constant speed with no AC on, no traffic or stopping or hills. Real driving is not the above bubble of FE for sales/marketing.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

EPA "tests" are done on dynamometers, not around a tract. The dynamometers are "loaded" to _simulate_ a *total* "road" load (tires, aero, mechanical, etc.), but there's NO extraneous electrical loads, ie: NO day-light running lamps, NO road/fog lamps, NO radio/media, etc.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

No problems here meeting the EPA on any vehicle I've ever driven, including my 2011 Cruze.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

feh said:


> Shifting to neutral and back into drive will cause unnecessary wear on tranny parts. It's not a good idea.


Depends on the transmission. I have done just this for 22 years in my Transport and then Montana with no problems.


----------



## silverram323 (Mar 16, 2012)

I didn't read all of these, (most) and there is quite a few bitching about not achieving 36 mpg. I have 2 cruzes, even the not so fuel efficient 2011 LT1AUTO. My wife drives 4 miles to work each way, and she is pulling in a 33-34 mpg. I took it to work one day on the freeway (31 miles at 55 mph and it has 16k miles on it) and it said 46 mpg while pulling into the parking lot.

I think driving styles kill MPG. 

I have been pulling 39-40 with my 2012 at 60-65 on my way to work.



Here is what the 2011 said after 31 miles to work.


----------



## Macman (May 4, 2011)

Then we probably need a thread on "driving styles" instead of tips. I baby the heck out of my gas pedal and brakes, the only other changes I could make are to never ever use the AC or radio, turn off drl, tilt my head slightly to the right(to help balance weight)  .


----------

